# Elvis's Birthday Present: HR20 Release Candidate



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

In honor of the "King's" birthday. 
There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.

Since there is thing silly little Football game going on.
The release will be out there for you to obtain during the two following windows:


Monday January 8th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST)
Tuesday January 9th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST).


------------------------------- 
staggered rollouts are there for a reason... as much as they are confident about the release, they need to limit the impact of any unexpected issues.

Before downloading this Release Candidate, you *MUST* agree to to the below statements... before you force the download.

If you do attempt to get to get this version; then you assume all the risks with this software version.

You will report any issues with the release to the forum, in the appropriate threads. When reporting those issues, please provide as much detail as possible.

You will *NOT CALL* the DirecTV service center, if you are having a problem. Come back here, and report the problem. The CSR tier will not have the information about this release in their system.

I can not stress it enough: If you force download, *DO NOT CALL* the call center if you are having problems.

And if it things get to a point that you can "live" with it, do another forced update to revert back to the previous national version.

So to get the update:
 During one of the two above stated windows; you may be able to get the release candidate by the 02468 method.

- Restart your system via either the Red-Button or Reset from the Menu (NOT RESET EVERYTHING)
- When the first blue screen appears, and the wheel starts to rotate... enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote
- You will then see a 2nd blue screen with a message...
- Then if it worked, you will see NEW SOFTWARE screen and it should state the version number you are downloading
- If it goes directly to Step 1 of 2... the reset didn't take.. try again


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

During these release windows...

I will be hanging out in the *Chat room.*

Come and discuss the release, and to get up to the second assistance in getting the update. http://chat.dbstalk.com

Also...

Today is a very busy day on the server. Between this and CES
So it may slow down, or may stop responding.

If you try a few times... just "take a brake" and check back later...
Thanks for understanding..


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl,

First, thanks man. Second, do you happen to have any release notes yet?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Any release notes yet?

jbellanca beat me to it!

Okay, is a Windows screensaver included?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Release notes are here guys: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75653

I'll be there too chatting it up with Earl and you other weirdos


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Finally have an HR20 to play with one of these release candidates ...

Ready for 02468 at 11pm ET!


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Earl! Looking forward to providing feedback!


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, I just got a text message from Earl (thanks for that thread!!)  and got a little crazy. My wife has never seen me so excited, she thought I was freaking about the game (go Buckeyes :hurah: ) . Worse part is, she was hosting "Girls Night" at my house and I think I disrupted their Sex and the City


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Release notes are here guys: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75653
> 
> I'll be there too chatting it up with Earl and you other weirdos


Okay, ya got me.... I've been drinking some vino with the wife and I'm not the quickest person on the track right now.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks, *Earl.* Film at 11:00.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Earl...But "Elvis" B-Day. I haven't checked the new naming thread for a couple of days, but Elvis. Is that the best we could come up with.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Thanks Earl...But "Elvis" B-Day. I haven't checked the new naming thread for a couple of days, but Elvis. Is that the best we could come up with.


It's topical at least


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

My, my, Earl. I'm beginning to believe all the "superman" tales I've been reading about you! And you say it's really a lot of people at D*. How modest!!

Really, many thanks for what you do and the fine folks at D* who insist on surprising all the nay-sayers out there. No way to say they aren't trying. And it is truly amazing that a corporation of that size actually cares -- even if it is all about their bottom line. I'll be there tonight after the game.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Thanks Earl...But "Elvis" B-Day. I haven't checked the new naming thread for a couple of days, but Elvis. Is that the best we could come up with.


How about in honor of a Buckeyes victory?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ajwillys said:


> How about in honor of a Buckeyes victory?


Too early to call that yet..


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Too early to call that yet..


Yea, Looks like FLorida's gonna make O State work for this one.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl, your link to the Version 0x114 (01/08/2007): Discussion Thread take you to the 0x10b discussion thread.

P.S. "Staggard" is spelled staggered!


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Fixes:
Black screen on playback of a recording
Sporadic "Do You want to Delete?" on playback of a recording

THANK GOD - I was thinking my wife may kill me tonight, she lost 3 shows - NOT happy.

Improvements
Improved guide rendering speed

Is it safe to assume this is a reduction in the animation they used to open the window/menus. That would speed up the unit, especially in high demand like multiple recordings.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I cheer for anyone that plays OSU. Go Blue!


----------



## Objectivity (Oct 15, 2006)

This is probably a silly question, but what if someone reboots for any reason during the window (power failure, RBR, etc). and their DVR checks for an update. Wouldn't they get this upgrade without knowing it's an early release candidate?

Just curious.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Objectivity said:


> This is probably a silly question, but what if someone reboots for any reason during the window (power failure, RBR, etc). and their DVR checks for an update. Wouldn't they get this upgrade without knowing it's an early release candidate?
> 
> Just curious.


No... A reboot, doesn't check for a new software version.
Unless the unit was told to reboot and check for a software version.

This is not a "madatory" release, so the machine will ignore it, unless you tell it other wise (via 02468)


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Love those Release Notes. This could be a very big release! It's also clear that D* paid attention to comments made after the Santa release.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Yea, Looks like FLorida's gonna make O State work for this one.


Yeah. 16 seconds of glory. I'm for Florida/Urban Meyer tonight.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TomF said:


> Earl, your link to the Version 0x114 (01/08/2007): Discussion Thread take you to the 0x10b discussion thread.
> 
> P.S. "Staggard" is spelled staggered!


Thank you for the first correction...
And the 2nd... I think.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for your efforts again Earl


----------



## Knon2000 (Nov 20, 2006)

Objectivity said:


> This is probably a silly question, but what if someone reboots for any reason during the window (power failure, RBR, etc). and their DVR checks for an update. Wouldn't they get this upgrade without knowing it's an early release candidate?
> 
> Just curious.


The only way to force an update is to actually force the update. A RBR will only restart the system, as will a power failure. I think that a new install is pretty much the only way to get the wrong software version.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... A reboot, doesn't check for a new software version.
> Unless the unit was told to reboot and check for a software version.
> 
> This is not a "madatory" release, so the machine will ignore it, unless you tell it other wise (via 02468)


Earl, et al.

02468 is entered at the very first screen that appears on reboot, correct?

nctengr


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nctengr said:


> Earl, et al.
> 
> 02468 is entered at the very first screen that appears on reboot, correct?
> 
> nctengr


Yes


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl, are you the "Other" that voted?

Hmm...sounds like Lost.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

If we force the download tonight, will we loose all of our recordings?


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes


Thanks...appreciate the help.
Looking forward to the improved HDMI compatability.
Hopefully, can report 480i works as expected over HDMI as it previously did with the H20.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

nctengr said:


> Earl, et al.
> 
> 02468 is entered at the very first screen that appears on reboot, correct?
> 
> nctengr


Yes. Just press the numbers slowly and deliberately. No need for speed!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> If we force the download tonight, will we loose all of our recordings?


No, all settings and recordings remain just like a regular software update.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

We know who the real King is


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

udaman...like i said, gator schmator
we will report....
and pls, all as a sign of appreciation, no personal attacks pls....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nctengr said:


> Earl, are you the "Other" that voted?
> 
> Hmm...sounds like Lost.


Yes, I am the other


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

TomF said:


> Earl, your link to the Version 0x114 (01/08/2007): Discussion Thread take you to the 0x10b discussion thread.
> 
> P.S. "Staggard" is spelled staggered!


Join the rest of us -- don't even try to correct Earl's spelling. It's part of the ethos of this forum.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you--thank you very much!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Join the rest of us -- don't even try to correct Earl's spelling. It's part of the ethos of this forum.


U all lrnin... 

Okay... let's leave the rest of this thread for actually issus/discussion with the release.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl, you make this place rock...thanks.

I take it that the CC issue isn't addressed in this release?

Chuck


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

btw, anyone celebrating elvis bday, that is not a member, consider joining; its well spent money!!!!!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

And before we forget...










Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl any new logos updated this update, like Reelz, CW, Vs???


----------



## tcmears (Jul 5, 2006)

jheda said:


> btw, anyone celebrating elvis bday, that is not a member, consider joining; its well spent money!!!!!


I second this! Please help support this forum!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl,

I know I'm just one of many; but thank you so much for all your patience and dedication; and thanks for getting this new release to us tonight.

I'm hoping this release is the answer to a lot of our problems.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl, 

Thank you for all your patience and efforts; and thanks for getting us this new release.

I'm hoping this is the release that helps all of us with problems and doesn't hurt any of us without problems.

Thanks!


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

Everyone is so appreciative now.. wait if it sucks.. then everyone will be saying lynch Earl! :lol:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Earl-Chris...There's alot of "server busy messages". WHat happened to that OC3 w/ all the new memberships. lol....  :lol:   

Just kidding. I'm just busting your guys ba11s.

It looks like it's going to be another busy night.


----------



## jtm (Dec 14, 2006)

Dumb question. My unit just froze. Can I wait till after 11:00 to do an RBR or should I do it now? I'm watching the game on my 10-250 so getting it up again doesn't matter right now. But will it being frozen now affect the download of the new software?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Crimson said:


> Everyone is so appreciative now.. wait if it sucks.. then everyone will be saying lynch Earl! :lol:


Nobody *should* want to lynch Earl if this release sucks because he'll be here to try an assist anyone as best as possible.


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm ready - counting down the minutes!!


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Nobody *should* want to lynch Earl if this release sucks because he'll be here to try an assist anyone as best as possible.


Not to mention you can force download again outside of the window(s) and revert back to 0x10b if you really don't like things.

Let's all keep an open mind, I've been frustrated with this box since I got it (not as many issues as some, but not bug free like some others either).

Hopefully, this will address many concerns without causing new issues.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

its here


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

0115 is downloading.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Im getting 0115 not 0114.
Is this a last minute change Earl?


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

Usually how long do we have to wait before these go national? I haven't had much problems with the current update, I don't want to jinx it by forcing this download, but I definately want to try it out. Hmmmm what to do.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

how do i force the download? do i simply do a red button reset during the window?

please help my window is now open


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Im getting 0115 not 0114.
> Is this a last minute change Earl?


Damn I didnt even think about that. maybe this0115 has the free ppv's


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

Download it. I didn't have any problems until about a week ago and then had about 5 lockups since.

Be brave!

Bill


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

red button reset, once welcome screen comes on hit 02468 on remote.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

baimo said:


> Damn I didnt even think about that. maybe this0115 has the free ppv's


Just going to ask the same question... 115?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Says I'm getting 0115, not 0114, on the download screen. Whatever works.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Downloading 0115 too.....In St. Louis.....


----------



## tagunter (Dec 30, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Says I'm getting 0115, not 0114, on the download screen. Whatever works.


Yeah, what Groundhog said. And I'm right up the road from Austin, in case the locale has anything to do with it. (I doubt it, but just in case.)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

nctengr said:


> Just going to ask the same question... 115?


Typo?

Coming in Orlando.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

Elvis has entered the building! 0115 on the way... hope it works a little better then the last....my wife is PO with this DVR


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm getting 0115 also.


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm nabbing it now. Hopefully this will bring some stability to the immediate delete prompt and the unplayable bugs.

Thanks DTV and Earl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Be sure to join us in the Chat room.

http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## Lshields (Nov 25, 2006)

Downloaded 0115 in North Texas... will now begin to try it out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tp21:

```
01
	7D, 01
	SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
02
	7D, 01
	SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
	78, 01
	SCID=03EE, Version=0115, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0799, id2=1247
02
	55, 01
	SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
	82, 01
	SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
01
	82, 01
	SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8
```
Could someone post screenshot ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl, the server is down with 120+ users ! What you using ? P3-1000/256 MB ?


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I had a little scare, for about 5 minutes none of my local stations showed up, and then they magically appeared. They did not even show up in the channels I receive list. Now things seem better. I honestly don't immediatly see any differences. The guide does not seem any faster to me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The WWW is "tapped" from the days activity, with CES... and a lot of other things going on


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

FWIW. I "Elvised" 0115. The update downloaded, then went into the usual reboot sequence. Hello, blah, blah, then the first screen with the D* Logo (Step 1 of 2, etc.).

At that point, the box rebooted again. back to the very first Hello screen.

On this second reboot it is now 90% done receiving satellite info. Not sure why it did the second reboot 1/2 way through it's startup sequence, but there you have it.


----------



## smitmor (Dec 21, 2006)

Just got 0115. So far so good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see .. 2500 total now ...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> FWIW. I "Elvised" 0115. The update downloaded, then went into the usual reboot sequence. Hello, blah, blah, then the first screen with the D* Logo (Step 1 of 2, etc.).
> 
> At that point, the box rebooted again. back to the very first Hello screen.
> 
> On this second reboot it is now 90% done receiving satellite info. Not sure why it did the second reboot 1/2 way through it's startup sequence, but there you have it.


Mine did a second boot-up too. I wonder if that's part of the process now? Some people have reported in the past that their boxes required a second manual reboot after a new software load so perhaps it was installed as part of the upgrade. My last manual update took about 15 minutes or so - this time it took over 17 minutes.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Still have 480i issue with HR20 connected directly (no switch/receiver/etc.) to Samsung LN-S3251D. TV says unsupported mode even though it supports 480i over HDMI and has worked with H20. All resolutions via component work as they have in the past.

Heading to bed since I need to be at work at 6. Will test record some stuff and see if I experience automatic delete prompt and also experiment with HD and SD trickplay (live TV, not recordings).

Thanks for the heads up Earl. Have fun all!.

Can't get chat to work or I would have been in for a little.


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

rsonnens said:


> Well I had a little scare, for about 5 minutes none of my local stations showed up, and then they magically appeared. They did not even show up in the channels I receive list. Now things seem better. I honestly don't immediatly see any differences. The guide does not seem any faster to me.


It probably won't be initially, as when the box first boots up, it's retrieving guide data in the background. I've always noticed it runs slower until the next day. So by some time tomorrow, you should see if there is a real difference or not....


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

115 here in MN, too.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

Downloading now... woohoo


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Mine did a second boot-up too. I wonder if that's part of the process now? Some people have reported in the past that their boxes required a second manual reboot after a new software load so perhaps it was installed as part of the upgrade. My last manual update took about 15 minutes or so - this time it took over 17 minutes.


Whew. I'm up and running. The lump in my throat is finally going away. When it did that reboot partway through startup I thought for sure I was boned!! So far so good...Though it was good before. Not really sure why I updated. Because I can, I guess.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Mine did a second boot-up too. I wonder if that's part of the process now? Some people have reported in the past that their boxes required a second manual reboot after a new software load so perhaps it was installed as part of the upgrade. My last manual update took about 15 minutes or so - this time it took over 17 minutes.


In the release notes there was a comment that the software update restart would now be equivalent of an RBR. My guess is that's what we're all seeing now (as I saw the same behavior).


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Pay again help out our favorite place Give AGAIN!!!!
$15 What is that???? next to nothing given what u and mostly I have gotten it return!!


----------



## Inkeyes (Oct 12, 2006)

Just got 115 here in Chicago; the guide seems a bit faster, my picture looks a bit better. Does anyone else notice the picture looks better?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl, 0115 is shorter then 0114 for less then 1KB .


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

For the life of me, I can't get the box to force a download. 02468 doesn't seem to be working for me for some reason, I've been able to force previous downloads in the past.

I don't see a Welcome screen on my TV so I hit the reset button and immediately punch in the numbers -- no luck though. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

115 here in Lake Worth, FL. I can already tell they did something to the ATSC tuners for sure. I can get 2 channels out of Miami now that I couldn't before.

Singal strength prior to 115 was in the 20's / 30's. Now in the 60's / 70's.


And the guide is definitely faster!


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

got it and still no 3-1, 3-2 out of cleveland, its almost like the Hr20 dosent like the channel and try to find it at all.


----------



## foilingfool (Aug 25, 2006)

Just downloaded 0x115, but got stuck at the "acquiring guide data" step. Did a RBR and it just got stuck again at the "acquiring guide data". So, I forced another download (02468). We'll see how it goes this time. Fingers crossed


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Will this fix the padding bug. Missed the last 5 min. of the game last night


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

So far so good in NY with 115.

Also was scared when I saw the double boot; but everything came back just fine.

Played with trick play and it seems smoother, especially rewind. Guide seems the same.

Hoping that this is THE ONE to make us all happy so we can look forward to additional features instead of additional stability.


----------



## thekman00 (Nov 29, 2006)

In Wichita, 67219 zip code there remains an issue where upon reboot channel 3-1 ksnwdt gets replaced with 3-1 kswkdt. Same issue appears to occur with 8-1 ksnkdt replacing 8-1 kptsdt as well. 9-1 KOODT also seems to get toggled on after every reboot even though it is not received. After every reboot, I must re-enter the OTA setup and correct the channels.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Give to this board if you can...this stuff doesn't come free!!


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

by the way it does not matter (at least to me whether rf or ir Just get close and it does it!!


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

pete9976 said:


> For the life of me, I can't get the box to force a download. 02468 doesn't seem to be working for me for some reason, I've been able to force previous downloads in the past.
> 
> I don't see a Welcome screen on my TV so I hit the reset button and immediately punch in the numbers -- no luck though. Anyone have any ideas?


i dont get a welcome screen either. enter the numbers with the hello screen. it worked for me... try again...


----------



## dboone21 (Dec 21, 2006)

got 115 and trick play features definitely seem to be more responsive. banners and guides seem to come up quicker as well. Nice release so far in St Louis!!
  

Now I guess I will have to load it on my other receiver - if it works well on one - why not both?!


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

After updating when I would try to change a channel I would get a message that both tuners were busy to select the channel to cancel or press exit to cancel. There was only one show listed. Selecting it would return to that show. I did a RBR and it appears ok right now.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Now have x0115 on two HR20's ... Trickplay is much much better!


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

pete9976 said:


> For the life of me, I can't get the box to force a download. 02468 doesn't seem to be working for me for some reason, I've been able to force previous downloads in the past.
> 
> I don't see a Welcome screen on my TV so I hit the reset button and immediately punch in the numbers -- no luck though. Anyone have any ideas?


I've tried four times as well, as soon as I see the Hello screen, with no luck. I forced the Santa one fine on the first try. I'm about to give up on this one unless someone posts some ideas.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NCLou said:


> I've tried four times as well, as soon as I see the Hello screen, with no luck. I forced the Santa one fine on the first try. I'm about to give up on this one unless someone posts some ideas.


Take a break... and try tomorrow


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

NCLou said:


> I've tried four times as well, as soon as I see the Hello screen, with no luck. I forced the Santa one fine on the first try. I'm about to give up on this one unless someone posts some ideas.


try it as soon as the round LEDS light up and enter them slowly. see if that works.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

115 in Jacksonville has now given me WAWS Fox 30-1 which was just a 771 searching for signal before.

Don't see any difference between HDMI and component (was having audio synch issues with HDMI previously.)


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> try it as soon as the round LEDS light up and enter them slowly. see if that works.


Slow and deliberate is always better than fast.:lol:


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Now have x0115 on two HR20's ... Trickplay is much much better!


What was the TrickPlay issue?


----------



## stooley (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea the ATSC tuner is working great now. Signals I should be getting high percentages on now show high percentages....and do not cut out. I'm lovin it!

50-60 with cut outs before update now show 90-100 with no cutouts at all....Huge difference.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

THE GUIDE IS FAST!!!

THANK YOU!

Yes, I meant to shout that!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

ptimmerm said:


> What was the TrickPlay issue?


TrickPlay was sporatic at best; especially rewind (for me). Others have experienced worse. 
So far it seems ok with this release.


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

2tonedug said:


> try it as soon as the round LEDS light up and enter them slowly. see if that works.


Still no luck, but thanks. Taking Earl's advice.


----------



## hsreed4 (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't tell you how much I hate this machine. It's about to go in the spa. I have hit the red reset button at least 15 times, as soon as the "Hello" screen appears I hit 02468 and the machine boots normally; no sign of a download. Does he remote have to be in radio frequency mode to get the force download code to work?

This process works about as good as the rest of the machine. So not only do I have to suffer through missed recordings, audio fallouts, black screens, forced reboot after deleting recordings, and the trick functions not working consistently, now I can't force a software download.

If this was a phone I bought at Costco, it would have been returned the first day.

This machine stinks. I'm so frustrated with the sporadic lousy performance. My wife's favorite comment about the machine is "What do we have on DVD?"


----------



## wheelswagz (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl,
I don't mean to be whining or anything... I received Santa's gift last month and was very happy with the download. However, I am out of town on business until Thursday night, so I can't get 0115 tonight or tomorrow night. I was just wondering if you knew if 0115 would be going national later this week also? Or if there will be any other windows later this week? :grin: 

Any info would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## chicago_cws (Dec 10, 2006)

Got it! Will have to play around tomorrow.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

On the signal strength meter on mine 44-1( freq 45) in mobile al area, one the tuner shows up fine but the other shows no signal. However whenever I put the hr20 on that channel both show up with fine signal. I can watch the channel fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wheelswagz said:


> Earl,
> I don't mean to be whining or anything... I received Santa's gift last month and was very happy with the download. However, I am out of town on business until Thursday night, so I can't get 0115 tonight or tomorrow night. I was just wondering if you knew if 0115 would be going national later this week also? Or if there will be any other windows later this week? :grin:
> 
> Any info would be appreciated! Thanks!


Way to early to tell.
This was a big update under the "gui"... so it might be a litle while (not months, maybe a week or 2)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Channel changing seems faster. It appears to be about 2 seconds after hitting the buttons, before it was 4-5. Using HDMI with native off.

Bob


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice improvment on the menu speed . that is a BIG plus.


----------



## RySmith (Dec 21, 2006)

Got 0x115 and most things work great....

ATSC is working MUCH BETTER now!!!

However, when I tried to the OTA initial setup again it locked up 50% on the sat. data screen and no keys would get me out of it. I powered the dvr off/on (via the power button) and now when I change the channel it says both ATSC tuners are busy recording. I tried to do the init. setup again for OTA and it gives a tuner conflict message but if I answer "yes" to interrupt it does not continue.

At this point I hit magical red button. After the unit rebooted I was able to watch OTA locals again but the init. setup for ATSC still locks up at 50% when I tried it again.

Next possible bug......

On the "Photos" screen not all folders were accessible even though they were displayed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RySmith said:


> Got 0x115 and most things work great....
> 
> ATSC is working MUCH BETTER now!!!
> 
> ...


Give the networking features from time.
The HR20 only displays what is comming from the ViiV server.

If it continues in the morning, post in the issue thread


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Vinny said:


> TrickPlay was sporatic at best; especially rewind (for me). Others have experienced worse.
> So far it seems ok with this release.


On 115, I'm finding that FF Trickplay stops in the right place at all speeds (4x is a little tricky, but close).


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

FYI KTVU 2-1 in SF Bay area OTA reception looks to be fixed in 0x115


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

No Problem in KY! Working well, DD is working better now also. Thanks Earl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fpd917 said:


> No Problem in KY! Working well, DD is working better now also. Thanks Earl.


Don't thank me... thank DirecTV... they did all the hard work.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Slow and deliberate is always better than fast.:lol:


Is that the NY Yankee's slogan?:lol: :uglyhamme


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

The bug in Favorites that didn't allow a page up in Add/Remove channels is fixed. I can page up properly now.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

For some of the folks that had trouble with the download tonight, be sure that the input switch on the top of your remote is all the way to the left on the D* symbol. And don't hit "enter" or anything else after the numbers. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> try it as soon as the round LEDS light up and enter them slowly. see if that works.


BINGO. Entering the code exactly when the round LEDs lit up worked, along with a slow entry. After 100 tries over several boxes and almost 2 years I finally got one of them to download. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

ajwillys said:


> (go Buckeyes :hurah: )


Downloading new version now. Just wanted to take a minute and LAUGH at your (Go Buckeyes) comment!


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

hsreed4 said:


> I can't tell you how much I hate this machine. It's about to go in the spa. I have hit the red reset button at least 15 times, as soon as the "Hello" screen appears I hit 02468 and the machine boots normally; no sign of a download. Does he remote have to be in radio frequency mode to get the force download code to work?


This may not be your issue, but I have my HR20 set as the A/V remote. When I want to force a download, I have to switch the remote to the default (slide all the way to the left). I suspect I'm in the minority, but my R15 came first, so it gets top billing for now.

just a quick tip for those of you who may have an H20 or R15 in the same room.


----------



## hsreed4 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bitter Boy here. Someone told me to hit 02468 slowly an only one time when the circle of blue lights first appears. It worked and took about ten minutes to download.

I tried downloading this thing at least 30 times before it worked. I still think this machine is one notch above junk, but it's the only option available.



hsreed4 said:


> I can't tell you how much I hate this machine. It's about to go in the spa. I have hit the red reset button at least 15 times, as soon as the "Hello" screen appears I hit 02468 and the machine boots normally; no sign of a download. Does he remote have to be in radio frequency mode to get the force download code to work?
> 
> This process works about as good as the rest of the machine. So not only do I have to suffer through missed recordings, audio fallouts, black screens, forced reboot after deleting recordings, and the trick functions not working consistently, now I can't force a software download.
> 
> ...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Just EARLed 115 about 1 hour ago....testing now. Trickplays seems A LOT better so far.


----------



## shiffy (Dec 19, 2006)

Version 115 here in Dallas.


ATSC is MUCH better as well, however there are some minor issues I notice.

When switching between channels (either OTA or satellite) _from _an OTA channel, there is a MAJOR delay.


Also, I am having issues with OTA recording. I have only managed to make it work once immediately following the upgrade. After the upgrade, every recording I have from an OTA channel will not play back. Also, after attempting to record an OTA channel, I lose FF, REW, PAUSE, and TrickPlay functionality altogether. The remote becomes unresponsive for a few seconds and the HR20 does NOTHING.
I have found that the only way to regain my DVR functionality on OTA channels is either a RBR or even a Full Reset sometimes.​
Also, on version 0x10b, I was never able to setup the network functionality. The receiver used to always tell me that it was unable to connect to D*. Version 115 seemed to fix that issue.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Downloading new version now. Just wanted to take a minute and LAUGH at your (Go Buckeyes) comment!


I have been a Gator fan out of Tampa since the days of Reaves and Alvarez. 1996 was sweet but this one is much better. We owe it all to Coach Meyer.


----------



## HateComCrap (Dec 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> In honor of the "King's" birthday.
> There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.
> 
> Since there is thing silly little Football game going on.
> ...


Just got my HR20 today...how do I force this new update.


----------



## foilingfool (Aug 25, 2006)

Still having problems getting past the "Acquiring guide data" screen. Forced 0x115, firmware downloaded, then got stuck at "acquiring guide data" screen. Performed RBR, still gets stuck. Forced firmware download again, this time the firmware download gets stuck at 1%. Another RBR, stuck at "acquiring guide data" screen. Another force (02468), this time 0x115 downloads again, but I still get stuck at the "acquiring guide data" screen.

Once at this screen, I can hit menu, but the only menu choice that shows is "sat signal". Pressing this shows 90-100 signal strength everywhere. Pressing guide takes me to the first guide screen, but there is only 1 choice, and it indicates that my favorites list is emtpy????? I have never seen this type of behaviour before.

I can also press "list" and see my recordings. If I choose one and press play, I get a black screen, which quickly changes to a black screen with the "acquiring guide data" text, and the box locks up. 

Another RBR, and I am back at being stuck on the "acquiring guide data" screen.

Box is basically a BRICK at this point !!!

Any thoughts??

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

foilingfool said:


> Box is basically a BRICK at this point !!!
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> ...


Toggle the two inputs (set SAT1 to SAT2 and SAT2 to SAT1)

And then just let it try overnight.


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

Not too many issues as of now...

Guide seems slower, contrary to what others are saying.

OTA signal is roughly the same, but 13-1 CBS here in Albuquerque works again. (Had been showing 771 for about a week, even after RBR and showing 90+ signal.) Also, 19-1 CW shows 0% on tuner 2 now with tuner 1 at 86%. Everything else is good on tuner 2.

As noted by others, OTA takes a long time to change channels to or from OTA.

Trickplay six second jump back takes about 1-2 seconds to recover audio after pressing. Didn't have that issue before.

Those have been my initial observations. Will update if anything else comes up.


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

foilingfool said:


> Box is basically a BRICK at this point !!!
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> ...


Do you have another receiver connected to the dish? Like maybe a non DVR? If so check this receiver and try resetting it and see if the same thing happens. The other day I had a large snow storm here, and my DVR got reset. It got stuck on the guide data screen. I checked my D11 and it was fine. Reset the D11 and it got stuck too. After a little while when the clouds broke, it worked fine. Just some ideas...


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

I got home just in time, I am on cst, and just started downloading it. I barley made it. I am at 30% now, I hope the first try is the charm, because I am running out of time!!!!!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Pinkie Still Lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

If you hit replay several times, then hit rewind for 1x rew, it still acts as though you pressed replay again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DFWKDFE2000 said:


> I got home just in time, I am on cst, and just started downloading it. I barley made it. I am at 30% now, I hope the first try is the charm, because I am running out of time!!!!!


You can still try tomorrow


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can still try tomorrow


Earl, tomorrow is toooo far away for all the users here, you know that! That's what has made these "exclusive" releases soooo sweet.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

I got it. 100%. Thanks Earl! 

This was the only chance I had, I have to catch a 7am flight to Atlanta tomorrow for work. I am glad I checked my email before going to bed. My wife thinks I am nuts!


----------



## foilingfool (Aug 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Toggle the two inputs (set SAT1 to SAT2 and SAT2 to SAT1)
> 
> And then just let it try overnight.


Thanks Earl !!! I tried switching input1 and input2, did another RBR, and life is great. The unit fully booted, and did NOT get stuck at the "acquiring guide data" screen.

Any idea why swapping the inputs would matter?

Note: I also have 3 other receivers (2 Series-2 DirectTivos, 1 HR10 HD Tivo, and the HR20). The other receivers were working fine through this time??

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Scrolling and trick play seem faster and my manual series recordings reappeared in the to do list!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earlier today I turned on one of boxes and finally got the black screen everone is talking about... so what the hell I forced 115 onto both boxes... It does seem quicker... but got my first problem...

Recording CSI Miami on OTA KCBS 2-1 changed to channel 2 MPEG 4 HD version while I was still recording OTA to compare signals, and looking for signal on SAT2 came up... I toggled back and forth a couple of times before it finally went away... I thought that error was fixed on a previous update.

By the way the CBS HD OTA here in Los Angeles is beautiful, best pic out of all the majors here in my opinion.


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

Got the update. Started watching Family Guy from last night. Went to delete it from the info screen and once deleted went back to the guide screen. However, there wasn't any guide info there. Just a pic of the current channel in the top right corner. All buttons dead. Rebooting now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just got a new TV (my first HD), and a new HR20 today. Got them installed, setup and working, and finally shut them off around 10:22 pacific. Came down to my computer to see the email notification about the new software and ran back upstairs and did an immediate download, praying it would complete before they pulled it from the stream.

Second hand ticking... percent bar climbing... who's going to win???

Download finished and unit restarted with a whole 25 seconds to spare!

Now, I sure don't have any experience with the HR20 before this new release, but it's going to be fun over the next few days learning it and comparing it to my R15's.

Carl


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

So far I've only used it for the 2nd half of the football game (OTA, 1080i), but multiple-click slips for comm'ls were definitely smoother and more predictable. Also, I didn't get any of the brief audio dropouts in the aftermath of a slip that I used to get. So far so good. Going to play around with OTA tuning and setup and see what the "improvements" there look like.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like D* tried to fix the problem with KJZZ in the Salt Lake City market with the 115 update. Unfortunately they changed the channel number from 14-1 to 99-1 and it still doesn't come in. Still a blank screen. The correct channel number is 14-1. Not sure what they were trying there when they changed it to 99-1. Zip code is 89883. The channel comes in fine on my TV's receiver.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

The single arrow guide seems faster but the page up/down feels the same as I think it's limited to the "sight" appeal smooth scrolling. One thing I've noticed, but have not had time to really check, is that the time for locking in channels has gotten longer - like that of the "Native Resolution ON" slowdown. My Native Res. is off.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

HateComCrap said:


> Just got my HR20 today...how do I force this new update.


Same question here, how do you force a download?


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

dugmar said:


> Same question here, how do you force a download?


It is stated several times in this thread alone but here it is again. You might want to try using the component video outputs instead of HDMI but it should not matter.

1 - RBR
2 - when the HR20 first lights up the round center LEDs (about 5 to 10 seconds after the RBR) then press 02468 slowly, about 1 second per push. You might as well do it with the remote right in front of the HR20 to be sure it receives the IR commands. 
3 - If you don't see a screen saying it found new software within 20 seconds, go back to step 1 and 2


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

I downloaded it last night but didn't get to push it too much. What I did notice was the guide and the menus are significantly faster!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Guide seems the same to a bit faster. OTA seems the same. Closed Captioning is no better.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Ran a reset on local ota, stuck on 50% for over 4 minutes now...

Should I wait or reset?


----------



## sturub (Sep 16, 2006)

Dowloaded it last night - taped the end of the football game - everything went smoothly - menus, guide much faster - also taping of the game went well and playback looked great this mornign with all fast forward and rewind working.:hurah:


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> It is stated several times in this thread alone but here it is again. You might want to try using the component video outputs instead of HDMI but it should not matter.
> 
> 1 - RBR
> 2 - when the HR20 first lights up the round center LEDs (about 5 to 10 seconds after the RBR) then press 02468 slowly, about 1 second per push. You might as well do it with the remote right in front of the HR20 to be sure it receives the IR commands.
> 3 - If you don't see a screen saying it found new software within 20 seconds, go back to step 1 and 2


Thanks. One question, if remote is in RF mode will it still work?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

dugmar said:


> Thanks. One question, if remote is in RF mode will it still work?


Yes. Mine did. I switched back to IR once it was done though so I could use my slingbox.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I endedup doing both hr20's last night. Both of them were working very quickly after all was said and done. As most other people have noted the menus, ff,rw, etc (basically all interface functions) are working noticibally faster. This even applies to the music and photo. The tremendous lag from button push to response on the screen while going through songs or playlists is better, not perfect yet but now it is livable! It might be time to build my new dual core pc!
ANyway I'll stress one of the hr20's today as best i can and see what happens.

Sorahl


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks everyone for joining us last night especially in the chat room. Still one more chance tonight. Earl will be there and I will be pop in for a bit as well.

I apologies to those who are getting the "Server Busy" message. With all of our excellent CES coverage along with this HR20 release, the server is getting pounded pretty hard. To keep it from crashing completely, I had to put a limit on the server load.

The chat room (http://chat.dbstalk.com) is still the best place to be during these releases as it resides on a different server.

Hopefully in the near future, we will be doing a server upgrade so hang in there.

Thanks again!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks everyone for joining us last night especially in the chat room. Still one more chance tonight. Earl will be there and I will be pop in for a bit as well.
> 
> I apologies to those who are getting the "Server Busy" message. With all of our excellent CES coverage along with this HR20 release, the server is getting pounded pretty hard. To keep it from crashing completely, I had to put a limit on the server load.
> 
> ...


chris, which is the thread to report issues with the elvis release.....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jheda said:


> chris, which is the thread to report issues with the elvis release.....


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75656


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl it would be neat if they added a feature in SW load that would allow downloads at any time by say hitting reset with 99999 or something instead of 02468. This would allow for us who have a hard time staying up past 11Eastern to get the loads, I got the Santa load only since it was over holidays and didnt have to get up in morning. I tired last night but fell alseep during the football game and didnt wake up till time window was closed.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spidey said:


> I tired last night but fell alseep during the football game and didnt wake up till time window was closed.


They're doing it again tonight.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I was dead tired last night but saw the email just before I was going to bed. Told the wife I was staying up to toast Elvis' birthday and she just rolled her eyes.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spidey said:


> Earl it would be neat if they added a feature in SW load that would allow downloads at any time by say hitting reset with 99999 or something instead of 02468. This would allow for us who have a hard time staying up past 11Eastern to get the loads, I got the Santa load only since it was over holidays and didnt have to get up in morning. I tired last night but fell alseep during the football game and didnt wake up till time window was closed.


Try the secret code # 263333. :lol:

Chuck

:coffee


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

I recorded an OTA HD program after finding it with "search". No problems at all. Thanks Earl and DTV.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

After downloading 115 I lost 2 ota stations last night. these are two stations not part of my primary or secondary markets, but they come in very well. After running antenna setup again the channels appear in my edit list, but don't show up in my favorite list. any ideas on how to fix this??


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw recently somewhere but not sure where..

Exactly when do you do the 02468? During a certain screen after doing a hard reboot? You simply press in this sequence to force a new update search?

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You do the restart.

Then when the first blue screen appears, and the lights start to spin.
Hit 0 2 4 6 8


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As a reminder to anyone that was not in the Chat last night.
If you are experiencing any OTA issues post.. 0x115 install.

Do a re-setup of the ATSC. 
RESET your antenna options (for ATSC)
And then re-run the wizard, to force it to redownload the latest mappings.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> They're doing it again tonight.


will try again but the idea of having a code for early deployers to download at any time would be a nice feature


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As a reminder to anyone that was not in the Chat last night.
> If you are experiencing any OTA issues post.. 0x115 install.
> 
> Do a re-setup of the ATSC.
> ...


Do a re-setup of the ATSC. "How?"

RESET your antenna options (for ATSC)Where is this?

And then re-run the wizard. Where is the "WIZARD"?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Do a re-setup of the ATSC. "How?"
> 
> RESET your antenna options (for ATSC)Where is this?
> 
> And then re-run the wizard. Where is the "WIZARD"?


Go into the same screen that you setup ATSC the first time
Menu->Setup->Antenna

There is an option to "reset antenna" on the lower right.
After doing that. Just hit Setup Antenna on the lowe right, and it will "walk you through it" (that is what I refer to as the Wizard...)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Go into the same screen that you setup ATSC the first time
> Menu->Setup->Antenna
> 
> There is an option to "reset antenna" on the lower right.
> After doing that. Just hit Setup Antenna on the lowe right, and it will "walk you through it" (that is what I refer to as the Wizard...)


Then I found what might be a bug here...setup antenna is grayed out.
I will try again in a bit.

All I have is :*Inital setup*
and*"DONE*


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

I downloaded 0x115 and all was good but I lost my second satellite tuner. I try using the test signal strength but only my 1st tuner is working. Second tuner shows no signal strength at all on all satellites and all transponders. OTA tuners are all working good but for some 771 error. Anyone having this problems?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just got my HR20 yesterday, so only had a few hours experience (and no issues) with 0x10b, but 0x115 looks pretty good. I made two recordings last nignt and both were perfect.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

nctengr said:


> Not to mention you can force download again outside of the window(s) and revert back to 0x10b if you really don't like things.
> 
> Let's all keep an open mind, I've been frustrated with this box since I got it (not as many issues as some, but not bug free like some others either).
> 
> Hopefully, this will address many concerns without causing new issues.


Can someone please explain what "outside the window" means.
Sorry, but I am learning here. I am slowly catching on and searching for answers before posting questions.

So if for any reason I need to go back to 0x10b, in layman's terms, how do I?

Thanks for putting up with me...

Doug


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> FWIW. I "Elvised" 0115. The update downloaded, then went into the usual reboot sequence. Hello, blah, blah, then the first screen with the D* Logo (Step 1 of 2, etc.).
> 
> At that point, the box rebooted again. back to the very first Hello screen.
> 
> On this second reboot it is now 90% done receiving satellite info. Not sure why it did the second reboot 1/2 way through it's startup sequence, but there you have it.


that happened to me too... but all is well...so far


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh crap...now all my minus-# are gone ie:2-1 etc....any thoughts?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dugmar said:


> Can someone please explain what "outside the window" means.
> Sorry, but I am learning here. I am slowly catching on and searching for answers before posting questions.
> 
> So if for any reason I need to go back to 0x10b, in layman's terms, how do I?
> ...


Two "windows" to get 0x115
Last night 11pm - 1:30am (EST)
Tonight 11pm - 1:30am (EST)

"Outside" the window, would be any other time (say right now).
If you where to force an update right now, the system would re-download 0x10b the last national version.

If you are having problems... you could force in on Thursday, or Friday, ect... 
Until there is a new national version.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Oh crap...now all my minus-# are gone ie:2-1 etc....any thoughts?


Re-Run your ATSC setup


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you download tonite via the "02468 method" ?????



Earl Bonovich said:


> In honor of the "King's" birthday.
> There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.
> 
> Since there is thing silly little Football game going on.
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Then I found what might be a bug here...setup antenna is grayed out.
> I will try again in a bit.
> 
> All I have is :*Inital setup*
> and*"DONE*





BubblePuppy said:


> Oh crap...now all my minus-# are gone ie:2-1 etc....any thoughts?


Double check your software version...

As that should not be the case.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Intex said:


> How do you download tonite via the "02468 method" ?????


Do a search on 02468, to find the details on how to force the download.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Intex said:


> How do you download tonite via the "02468 method" ?????


Earl, please add these instructions to the "So to get the update:"


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

Intex said:


> How do you download tonite via the "02468 method" ?????


Wait till 11:00pm EST, and then reset your box, and when you see the "Hello" screen, press 0 2 4 6 8 and then wait. You should see the download software screen come up.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you very much!
PS:
Earl, I did do the search, but did not find instcructions.



Camaro305 said:


> Wait till 11:00pm EST, and then reset your box, and when you see the "Hello" screen, press 0 2 4 6 8 and then wait. You should see the download software screen come up.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Intex said:


> Thank you very much!
> PS:
> Earl, I did do the search, but did not find instcructions.


Notice there are no spaces -- just 5 digits -- 02468 -- no <enter>


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Two "windows" to get 0x115
> Last night 11pm - 1:30am (CST)
> Tonight 11pm - 1:30am (CST)
> 
> ...


11PM CST or EST, Santa came at EST if I remember correctly??? Damn I was up at 130AM CST oh well


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spidey said:


> 11PM CST or EST, Santa came at EST if I remember correctly??? Damn I was up at 130AM CST oh well


Sorry.... it is EST

So 10-12:30am CST


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry.... it is EST
> 
> So 10-12:30am CST


Thanx I checked your first post and it said EST so wanted to make sure. Wish we could download any time


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As a reminder to anyone that was not in the Chat last night.
> If you are experiencing any OTA issues post.. 0x115 install.
> 
> Do a re-setup of the ATSC.
> ...


I have done the above steps and still only receive 1 of the 12 OTA channels in St. Louis. I read you will start another thread tomorrow concerning mapping issues and will post problems there.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a sidenote.....and I'm going to try this tonight.....if you are connected via HDMI only, you may not get the appropriate screens and won't be able to download. I had this problem last go-around and had to wait for the national release.

Someone suggested connecting the Component cables and I would be able to view and do the 02468 forced download.

I'll give this a shot tonight and see what happens.


----------



## COPTERDOCTOR (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank You... Thank You..... Thank You Very Much!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Go into the same screen that you setup ATSC the first time
> Menu->Setup->Antenna
> 
> There is an option to "reset antenna" on the lower right.
> After doing that. Just hit Setup Antenna on the lowe right, and it will "walk you through it" (that is what I refer to as the Wizard...)


Hmmmm...I never see an option to "reset antenna"

I see "Reset Off-Air Settings"....are you referring to that?

I have done that, followed by the "Initial Setup", followed by Edit Off-Air Channels, and still don't see the ones that were missing: 13-2,23-1,56-1, 34-1, so no change for me.

Signal strengths for the channels I do get are identical to what I had been getting before, so no additional problems, and no apparent changes in how the tuners work.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hasan said:


> Hmmmm...I never see an option to "reset antenna"
> 
> I see "Reset Off-Air Settings"....are you referring to that?


Yes, that is it... don't have my system nearby to double check.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

So after the update, has anyone had problems with:

BSB
Padding Recordings?

Since those are currently my two biggest pet peeves, I wanted to know if it's worth it to force the update if it doesn't fix those bugs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Padding Recordings?


Padded Recordings where not addressed in this release.
You will still a "hit/miss" with extended recordings.


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

cawgijoe said:


> Just a sidenote.....and I'm going to try this tonight.....if you are connected via HDMI only, you may not get the appropriate screens and won't be able to download. I had this problem last go-around and had to wait for the national release.
> 
> Someone suggested connecting the Component cables and I would be able to view and do the 02468 forced download.
> 
> I'll give this a shot tonight and see what happens.


Is the general consensus that you should connect by component instead of HDMI to get this update or will either way work?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ironman said:


> Is the general consensus that you should connect by component instead of HDMI to get this update or will either way work?


My connection as always been HDMI......I have had no problems associated wtih this.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Last night i forced 2 HR20's that are connected via HDMI with no problems.

Also I have been messing with one of my HR20's today and not had any problems. CC, CallerID, playback, etc all functions are working as before OR as mentioned previously BETTER(Faster).

sorahl


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ironman said:


> Is the general consensus that you should connect by component instead of HDMI to get this update or will either way work?


The issue is that the initial Hello screens are in 480i and some TV's don't allow 480i over the HDMI connection. But Component doesn't care and allows it all. Thus the workaround for those with TV's with picky HDMI connections.

You could also just press the 0 2 4 6 8 as soon as the blue ring lights up no matter if you see the Hello screen or not.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

If I am not seeing any problems with my OTAs is there any reason for me to redo the ATSC setup after getting this update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

marksman said:


> If I am not seeing any problems with my OTAs is there any reason for me to redo the ATSC setup after getting this update?


No... there isn't


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

ironman said:


> Is the general consensus that you should connect by component instead of HDMI to get this update or will either way work?


My connection has always been HDMI and I have never had a problem (15 weeks, many updates). Just in case, I can also watch it S-Video or Component, but have never had to do so. There are times when S-Video looks better on an SD program than HDMI or Component...but not always.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As a reminder to anyone that was not in the Chat last night.
> If you are experiencing any OTA issues post.. 0x115 install.
> 
> Do a re-setup of the ATSC.
> ...


Thanks Early. I will try this tonight after 11pm. I will post if I have problems.. (knock on wood).


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

That is frustrating about the "padding" issue! I never had a problem until the Eagles/Giants playoff game when it had stopped recording at 3 hr. 10 min. of padded 
recording that was set up for 4 hours. This to me is a MAJOR flaw when you miss the ends of things like this. Can't trust it. And it wasn't addressed in this release. Have people been having this problem for a long time? It just showed up for me and I am not very happy.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You do the restart.
> 
> Then when the first blue screen appears, and the lights start to spin.
> Hit 0 2 4 6 8


Earl,

One of my two boxes ( the one that is tied to the panasonic th-50px50U thru an HDMI switch) has a blank screen on reset. I can see the lights and do the 02468 and I know that the download is happening due to the revolving light pattern and intensity. Upon completion of the download, the first blue screen appears and everything continues correctly. This appears to be another manisfestation of the HDMI sync bug. My other unit that is connected directly to the Toshiba LCD does not do this. The HR10-250 when connected to the panasonic ( exact same switch port and , and cable) does not exhibit this behavior. This problem appeared with 0x104 and still exists with 0x115. My panasonic and switch do functoin correctly at 480i over HDMI.

Bob


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

azarby said:


> Earl,
> 
> One of my two boxes ( the one that is tied to the panasonic th-50px50U thru an HDMI switch) has a blank screen on reset. I can see the lights and do the 02468 and I know that the download is happening due to the revolving light pattern and intensity. Upon completion of the download, the first blue screen appears and everything continues correctly. This appears to be another manisfestation of the HDMI sync bug. My other unit that is connected directly to the Toshiba LCD does not do this. The HR10-250 when connecxted to the panasonic ( exact same switch port and , and cable) does not exhibit this behavior. This problem appeared with 0x104 and still exists with 0x115. Mypanasonic and switch do functoin correctly at 480i over HDMI.
> 
> Bob


Usually what this has been, is that the TV doesn't support 480i via HDMI.

It could ALSO be that your TV need special code to talk to the HR20 via HDMI, and those segments are not available in the boot loader.

I would throw an S-Video cable in, while doing the update.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Usually what this has been, is that the TV doesn't support 480i via HDMI.
> 
> It could ALSO be that your TV need special code to talk to the HR20 via HDMI, and those segments are not available in the boot loader.
> 
> I would throw an S-Video cable in, while doing the update.


Earl,

This didn't happen before 0x104 and doesn't happen with the HR10-250.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

azarby said:


> Earl,
> 
> This didn't happen before 0x104 and doesn't happen with the HR10-250.


Don't know what to tell you then.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> The issue is that the initial Hello screens are in 480i and some TV's don't allow 480i over the HDMI connection.


The initial boot screens aren't always in 480i. I've only had one instance where they came up in 480i, and I had to switch over to component to see them. All of the other times, they've come up in 720p, which is what I have the HR20 locked to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Note: 
I will be locking this thread at 9:55PM (CST) 
Join us in the CHAT room to discuss the release, and how to get it.

http://chat.dbstalk.com

I will unlock the thread during the release window... but I want to direct most of the trafic to the CHAT server, to save the WWW server a bit.


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Note:
> I will be locking this thread at 9:55PM (CST)
> Join us in the CHAT room to discuss the release, and how to get it.
> 
> ...


do you mean you will unlock it AFTER the release window?
By the above you're only locking it for 5 minutes...makes no sense...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rabi said:


> do you mean you will unlock it AFTER the release window?
> By the above you're only locking it for 5 minutes...makes no sense...


I am going to lock it in about 4 minutes (which is 5 minutes early).

I will open it back up about 30-45 minutes after I lock it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread Locked till ~ 10:45pm CST.

Join us in the chat room for assistance:

http://chat.dbstalk.com

If you have problems getting into the chat room.
Make sure you are running the latest JAVA client from SUN.

Send me a PM if you are having a ton of problems.


----------



## Hootermancs (Dec 18, 2006)

wow, I'm loving this update, I got a ~30% ota signal increase, great job dtv!


also thx for all the help in chat Earl!


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Padded Recordings where not addressed in this release.
> You will still a "hit/miss" with extended recordings.


That really is to bad 
That is the biggest problem for us.
Missed the last 5 minutes of the game Sunday night because of this.
Any ideas on how to avoid it until its fixed.
The wife would be impressed if I didn't miss recording the end of any of the upcoming playoffs.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I posted the below in the "Relase Candidate Issues HR20: 0x115" thread but will here as well. 

---
Just had the HR20 Installed today. I debated about the download. However, after watching a recorded Jeopardy on Local San Diego and using the 30 slip button I notice the Audio was off (Using Component Video and Composite Audio (red/white). Also noticed audio dropping out on live local channel as well. 
I decided to download the update. Haven't noticed the audio drop out but the recorded Jeopardy still had problems with audio being out of synch.
----

As stated above today is the first day I have used this unit. When these releases come out should I expect them to fix recordings already on the list or should I only expect the fix to work for future recordings?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spunkyvision said:


> I posted the below in the "Relase Candidate Issues HR20: 0x115" thread but will here as well.
> 
> ---
> Just had the HR20 Installed today. I debated about the download. However, after watching a recorded Jeopardy on Local San Diego and using the 30 slip button I notice the Audio was off (Using Component Video and Composite Audio (red/white). Also noticed audio dropping out on live local channel as well.
> ...


Perhaps a bit of both. With a previously recorded program, the fixes obviously can't repair damage to the recorded image on disk, but will mean new recordings will have less damage. That said, if damage on a previously recorded show is throwing the HR20 for a loop in earlier releases, making a small burp into a major, long dropout, the new fixes will limit the effect of a damaged recording to just the damaged section and not allow it to continue for long seconds.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

ho HDMI problems here


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

Update went well. I'm in Boston so I don't use OTA channels so no issues there. Did it with HDMI and remote in RF. Changes are subtle from what I can tell. 


What is the most significant change I should notice?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Go into the same screen that you setup ATSC the first time
> Menu->Setup->Antenna
> 
> There is an option to "reset antenna" on the lower right.
> After doing that. Just hit Setup Antenna on the lowe right, and it will "walk you through it" (that is what I refer to as the Wizard...)


tried this during night and one of the HR20s hung at 50% dowloading guide, powered on and off and than when switching to OTA would get some live TV conflict that would never let me tune the OTA HD channel. I reloaded sw again but stayed away from reset for now


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

jjn said:


> That really is to bad
> That is the biggest problem for us.
> Missed the last 5 minutes of the game Sunday night because of this.
> Any ideas on how to avoid it until its fixed.
> The wife would be impressed if I didn't miss recording the end of any of the upcoming playoffs.


Just record whatever is coming on next. Like for the National Championship game, I recorded the postgame show and the local news after, just to be safe. I don't think I needed them, but they were there.

Not the greatest thing, but it's probably even easier than setting up the padding.


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

CID stopped working after update... a forced reboot brought it back. 

Then today the system rebooted itself while FF watching a recording. This is the first time this has happend to me.


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Got the update last night...thanks! Everything works better than it did before the update BUT it doesn't see my computer. I set up the networking and I checked to see if the computer could "see" the DVR and it did. I have not changed anything except to get the update. It's not a big issue right now but if I can get it to work it would be appreciated...


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl,

Thank Ya, Thank Ya Very Much!!!


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

I got it but did not immediately do another reboot afterwards. Until I did, if I tried to select a new channel from the guide, I'd get a message telling me both tuners were recording, when in fact neither was, and only one would be listed. RBR solved the problem. Sunrise Earth recorded with no issues this morning.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> The issue is that the initial Hello screens are in 480i and some TV's don't allow 480i over the HDMI connection. But Component doesn't care and allows it all. Thus the workaround for those with TV's with picky HDMI connections.
> 
> You could also just press the 0 2 4 6 8 as soon as the blue ring lights up no matter if you see the Hello screen or not.


For me that did not work last time I tried this and spend a good hour and a half completely frustrated.

Last night I ran a video cable from the HR20 from one of the video outs to the video input on the from of my TV and was able to see the hello screen.....did the 0 2 4 6 8 and received the software download no problem!

I then switched over to HDMI and everything works fine.

My nset is a Sony 34XBR800 that has a DVI connection and I'm using an HDMI to DVI cable.....it cannot see 480i over this connection.....hence the workaround above.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

HR20 0x0115 "beta" update release.

I downloaded the update last night it took over 15 minutes for the entire process.

I did not have any real problems with the procedure. My box did reboot twice. 

About half way thru the final step I noticed the audio came on before the setup had completed. In the past audio & video did not come back until the box had completed its boot process.

I have yet to play with the recording or playback features. Hope to do that today. In the past I have not had any real problems that were bothersome. I have been able to work around most. The only one that was a real bother was the recording starting a few seconds late or ending early.

My only issues were half fixed.

Local OTA, primary market, zip 45440

WHIO-DT 7-2 is now in the channel list but not in the program guide. That may take care of itself as D* updates their program guide. If I want to view that channel I have to manually select 7-2.

OTA seconday market 45201 my problem was not corrected.

WXIX-DT 19-2 is not in the channel list nor is it in the probram guide. I cannot select it manually. Get error message "channel not available". I am going to try a reset of the local channels this am will post my results later.

Tom,
Kettering, OH

Thanks to Chris & Earl for their efforts in communicating the problems to DirecTV.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

cawgijoe said:


> Just a sidenote.....and I'm going to try this tonight.....if you are connected via HDMI only, you may not get the appropriate screens and won't be able to download. I had this problem last go-around and had to wait for the national release.


I've been using HDMI and it works fine for me. Just enter 02468 as soon as the lights start flashing, right when the "Hello" screen comes up.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

TomMac said:


> WHIO-DT 7-2 is now in the channel list but not in the program guide. That may take care of itself as D* updates their program guide. If I want to view that channel I have to manually select 7-2.


This might be a dumb question for you, but are you maybe using a custom/favorites channel list on your guide that has that channel deselected? New channels won't automatically add onto your custom 1 or 2 list; you have to add them manually.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Got the Elvis update in Dallas area. Resolution doesn't seem to be as good as before. Menu seemed fast at first, but appears to have slowed a bit, but that my just be me, anyone else notice this? Also, had the return of searching for signal message on some local channels. This update doesn't seem to be as good as the last one for me.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

TomMac said:


> HR20 0x0115 "beta" update release.
> 
> WXIX-DT 19-2 is not in the channel list nor is it in the probram guide. I cannot select it manually. Get error message "channel not available". I am going to try a reset of the local channels this am will post my results later.


The Tube 19.2 has never shown up in my list. I'm in West Chester and struggle just to get 19.1. I'm impressed you get it up there.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

solo1026 said:


> I downloaded 0x115 and all was good but I lost my second satellite tuner. I try using the test signal strength but only my 1st tuner is working. Second tuner shows no signal strength at all on all satellites and all transponders. OTA tuners are all working good but for some 771 error. Anyone having this problems?


Just wanted to let you know that I reinstall 0x115 and all my satellite and OTA tuners are back and all are working Great:goodjob: It's only been a day so I will keep my fingers 
cross:allthumbs

Thanks to Earl and all the good people here for all your help:backtotop


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I've seen this mentioned before and I'll second it - it seems that the OTA Tuner is a bit more sensitive/temperamental since ELVIS and is having more problems in locking onto a signal. I'm getting more 771 messages on some of my OTA's and had to readjust the antenna, but prior to readjusting the antenna I checked my TV and it had no problems locking in on the channels that the HR20 does. Prior to ELVIS (and well the guide screw-up), these now problem channels came in fine with the antenna in its old position.


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Updated two units and big change. Before upgrade I was not able to do anything but pause channel being watched, no rewind or ff. Now it works fine.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

noticed that I now have the full area for the "sever has logged off" message with the 'ok' button.. before it was like a good part of it was covered including the button.. always had to wait for it just to go away by itself.


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

solo1026 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I reinstall 0x115 and all my satellite and OTA tuners are back and all are working Great:goodjob: It's only been a day so I will keep my fingers
> cross:allthumbs
> 
> Thanks to Earl and all the good people here for all your help:backtotop


My experience and feelings exactly. 

Thanks Earl.


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks to the person who suggested keying the numbers slowly and JUST ONCE. For some reason I was expecting it to take the code and go straight to the download screen, so when it didn't I would just keep mashing buttons.

Somebody said key the code once and give it 20 seconds. The first time I did that last night I got the download.

Thanks.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

After download 115, the only real issue that i saw after using for about 45 minutes before bedtime was on ALL the MPEG4's, there is a huge lipsync problem, the sound is almost 1 second behind. On the OTA's it was not happening, so its specific to the mpeg4's. Watching Tonight Show, it was crazy, nearly unwatchable due to this. but when switched to OTA, it was perfect. 

The other thing I noticed was that the guide was flicking when scrolling; something I had not ever noticied before. After using it some more today, ill have more information if any other problems that other users reported appear..

Still, this is better then the problems with 10b.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

OTA 0x0115

I hate my senior moments. WHIO-DT 7-2 is in the program guide. It will show up in your favorites if you select the channel.

Tom 
Kettering, OH


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

The Tube 19.2 has never shown up in my list. I'm in West Chester and struggle just to get 19.1. I'm impressed you get it up there.

I have an outside antenna (about 10' above the roof) and receive all the Cincinnati locals.

Tom
Kettering, OH


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

sharpmibo said:


> Updated two units and big change. Before upgrade I was not able to do anything but pause channel being watched, no rewind or ff. Now it works fine.


That is something that would have corrected itself if you had done a red-button-reset (RBR). The new update appears to have fixed your problem simply because you rebooted, not because it fixed your problem. If you know what I mean.

So to sum up. You would have gotten rewind and FF back had you done a RBR with the old software.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay Campers...

Please start directing the "missing"/"error" OTA Locals type things to the "Take 3" thread.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, So I woke up this morning an my circle of light was flashing. This I know means that I got an update last night. 

From what I read this is a forced download. I did nothing so how is it possible I got the update. I wasn't even home during last night window of opportunity nor did I know about it. Any answers?

And does this mean I can't call DTV with issues because this update isn't supported by the CSRs yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Check your software versions... to see if you have 0x115

A flashing circle of light, usually denotes that something is paused on the system.

The version was NOT pushed... it was only available via forcing it.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I did check my software version (the first thing I do) and it was updated last night.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

dthoman said:


> I did check my software version (the first thing I do) and it was updated last night.


Elvis lives!


----------



## geoliquid (Aug 22, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Just record whatever is coming on next. Like for the National Championship game, I recorded the postgame show and the local news after, just to be safe. I don't think I needed them, but they were there.
> 
> Not the greatest thing, but it's probably even easier than setting up the padding.


The wife and I have been doing that for years on our Diectivo boxes. Learned that after missing an amazing 11th inning Dodger comeback. The wife was furious that day.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

jbellanca said:


> This might be a dumb question for you, but are you maybe using a custom/favorites channel list on your guide that has that channel deselected? New channels won't automatically add onto your custom 1 or 2 list; you have to add them manually.


I thought about that after I posted my message. D&$# senior moments.

Tom
:lol:


----------



## jhrain (Jan 10, 2007)

I joined DBSTalk.com today. Learned I missed the 115 upgrade. Any chance a 3rd window will open up to download this?

JIM


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

jhrain said:


> I joined DBSTalk.com today. Learned I missed the 115 upgrade. Any chance a 3rd window will open up to download this?
> 
> JIM


 Probably if/when they decide to go national with it..........


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Elvis came alive here! I played with it a little last night. Trick play features do work very good. Doesn't hesitate when rewinding or keep on rewinding or fast forwarding while having a frozen picture. It is very responsive. Hopefully no more black screen.
I have high hopes for this new release. Hopefully I won't see the reboot while FF a recorded program like some have reported. That would be a real downer.


----------



## gjohn28 (Jan 8, 2007)

Downloaded 0x115 last night about 12 midnight. Download went fine. Because it was late (for me anyway) only checked to see if picture quality was OK on SD and HD channels - it was fine. Didn't have a chance to check out other functional issues.

When I got home for work this evening, my wife and daughter-in-law were listening to an XM station. However, my daughter-in-law said she was unable to get any picture channels at all throughout the day (she knows nothing about RBR, etc.) So, I tried it myself and sure enough the channel banners came up when changing channels, but there was no picture - just a black screen. An RBR remedied the problem. Once up and running, I tried the trick play buttons on live TV, 4xRR, 4xFF, 30 slip, replay - everything appeared to be working fine. I will try again later this evening (previous trick play freeze ups seemed to be occuring only after around 10PM at night...!?). Will play around with recorded programs and replays later this evening and report back on results.

By the way, where can I find the release notes for 0x115?


----------



## SolidState (Aug 16, 2006)

I just checked my HR20 and it has also downloaded the Elvis (0x115) software with NO interaction on my part whatsoever (I first noticed the blue eyeball illuminated last nite before bed -- 4am PST...those LED's are BRIGHT). Since this is a free, backup unit to two HR10's, I rarely use it so I am not the best person to put it through its paces. The sysinfo screen says it was updated today (1/10) at 2:41am.

The previous version made the HR20 nearly useless, so I'm hoping this one is better!


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

On future gifts like this is there any chance they would expand the window to begin earlier on the Eastern Time Zone. 

A man needs his sleep you know!:lol:


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

I had issues over night getting OTA guide data hung at 50%. This evening reset antenna settings, did initial setup, removed some channels and seems like OTA tuner is doing better than before. Havent tried recordings or anything but so far so good since I can now view my local PBS substations via OTA were before Elvis release wasnt able.


----------



## Damnitjim (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw the KING last night and things seem fine so far 
Thanks Earl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cpenfiel said:


> On future gifts like this is there any chance they would expand the window to begin earlier on the Eastern Time Zone.
> 
> A man needs his sleep you know!:lol:


One of the reasons it is so late...
Is because of the steps in a standard install... is to force an update.

So if the window was earlier... that would carry into the standard install windows in the PST.


----------



## dapper_dan (Jan 11, 2007)

I missed the download opportunities Monday and Tuesday. Any chance other times will be available?


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> One of the reasons it is so late...
> Is because of the steps in a standard install... is to force an update.
> 
> So if the window was earlier... that would carry into the standard install windows in the PST.


Don't forget about our friends in Hawaii!


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Elvis spotting in Seattle. I just downloaded 0115 at 6:52 PST 1/10/07


----------



## deecee98 (Jul 12, 2006)

Received the new version without forcing it - hope it doesnt cause problems!


----------



## SolidState (Aug 16, 2006)

The very first thing I tried to do (dash-dash deleting of a show) under the new version locked up the system. A RBR is underway as I type.

Everything locked up but the live tv window which kept chugging along. I'm not impressed.


----------



## rocketman24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Tried playing recording of CSI:NY from last night. Did a few forwards (6 sec?) and everything locked up.

After reboot, tried again, and same thing happened.


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

Unit: HR20
Software: 0x115

This HR20 has real problems. I've had this unit since September and with numerous updates you would think the software would mature to a state that people wouldn't see all these strange happenings with every rev. I have the HR20 in my master bedroom and rely on my HR10s as my primary which work flawlessly. If I had the HR20 as my main receiver all this screwy stuff would drive me nuts. But DTV has decided to make the HR10 obsolete with the move to MPEG-4, unfortunate. 

I tried redoing my OTA setup last night (for the third time) with the unit hanging at 50% during the guide download. Other people in the forum have had the same problem. This is another issue with this unit that if we had a software and not hardware problem everyone would have the same strange result. I truly believe the problems we are seeing is the result of a bad hardware design (due to everyone having different issues with each update) and should involve a recall. Software is a constant but with a hardware build you might have different components or performance variance due to operating parameters.


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

I had my first problem with 115 last night. I was watching criminal minds on my local HD (not OTA) CBS affiliate. About half way through I hit the 30 second skip button 4 times. The unit hung for a couple of seconds and then just rebooted.

I watched a couple of shows after that without any problems. This seems to fit the random reboot problem that others have been seeing. 

Other than that, everything is working great on 115. I do see pinky every once in a while, but I actually find it soothing!


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

19secord said:


> Unit: HR20
> Software: 0x115
> 
> I truly believe the problems we are seeing is the result of a bad hardware design (due to everyone having different issues with each update) and should involve a recall.


D* doesn't want to think about having to replace all the boxes, but if these issues aren't resolved, and they won't with faulty hardware, they will have to worry about replacing customers, which will cost much more than the boxes! How in the world can you troubleshoot these issues software wise with so many boxes exhibiting different symptoms? There's no way to do it software wise.


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> In honor of the "King's" birthday.
> There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.
> 
> Since there is thing silly little Football game going on.
> ...


I had no issues forcing the update. One issue I seem to be having is the receiver is rebooting when using the 30 second slip. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll also add me $0.02...

My HR20 also hung at 50% for the OTA. After RBR, all seemed fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rysand said:


> I had no issues forcing the update. One issue I seem to be having is the receiver is rebooting when using the 30 second slip. Anybody else experiencing this?


Yes... see the issue thread, for the issues people are reporting


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

cpenfiel said:


> On future gifts like this is there any chance they would expand the window to begin earlier on the Eastern Time Zone.
> 
> A man needs his sleep you know!:lol:


In the Pacific Time Zone the window for these "gifts" occurred during prime time. On Monday I had to wait until a program finished recording and then I had a 1/2 hour window to get the update and reboot until the next program started recording. Different time zones obviously add an additional complexity and make it unlikely that everyone will be pleased.


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> My connection has always been HDMI and I have never had a problem (15 weeks, many updates). Just in case, I can also watch it S-Video or Component, but have never had to do so. There are times when S-Video looks better on an SD program than HDMI or Component...but not always.


Hasan, how long have you had a HR20 and have you had any problems? I am not sure, you never seem to mention it and I just wanted clarification if possible.

:lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

ouijal said:


> Hasan, how long have you had a HR20 and have you had any problems? I am not sure, you never seem to mention it and I just wanted clarification if possible.
> 
> :lol:


About 15 weeks.

1. Missed NFL-ST recording.
2. Ch 95 gummed the box up when the first NFL Network telecast was done.
3. CC is all over the map (some very good, some awful)
4. OTA channels missing from Guide
5. One recording disappeared from the ToDo list (many upgrades ago)

Post 0x115:

3 incidents of pixellated video and dropped audio, 2 on OTA, one on SD via SAT (USA Network).

I'd have to say I've had more "obvious" problems with 0x115 than most other upgrades. If I had the spontaneous reboot that several have reported, I'd go back to the prior release, post haste.

There...I mentioned it. (context is always important for a new reader of a post)


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had 3 auto reboots in the last hour.........all during recording playback

1) during a replay of last nights letterman experienced during 30sec slip about an hour ago

2) during 30 sec slip of viewing last nights friday night lights about 10 miutes ago

3) avoiding slip, used ff to get to same spot as in #2 and auto rebooted at that spot...

this is very frustrating.............


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

If I had the spontaneous reboot problem, I would roll back to the prior release. I've seen one new bug (3 instances of pixellating video/audio at the end of recordings), that I'm willing to live with so I can further explore 0x115...but if I had the auto-reboot issue, I'd roll back immediately...that one is a killer.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

I too just had the spontaneous reboot while watching a recording..never had this problem before 0X115. I was using the 30sec slip at the 20min point in the program.

Added Info: After reboot, I went back to watching the program. Of course I had to start over from the beginning. At the same spot in the program (20 min) the HR20 rebooted again.   I was using the FF this time. I forced a download at the startup and went back to 010B.


----------



## chargedup (Nov 8, 2006)

I also have reloaded 10b. Many problems with recording and playback,both OTA and SD. Playback is very sporadic with momentary freezes. Also remote commands
incorrect i.e. first press of guide is correct but second press no action,select brought up the guide but could not scroll or enter a channel number.




42 inch Toshiba plasma connected with HDMI.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

gbubar said:


> I too just had the spontaneous reboot while watching a recording..never had this problem before 0X115. I was using the 30sec slip at the 20min point in the program.
> 
> Added Info: After reboot, I went back to watching the program. Of course I had to start over from the beginning. At the same spot in the program (20 min) the HR20 rebooted again.   I was using the FF this time. I forced a download at the startup and went back to 010B.


Me too... was recording 2 mpeg 4 shows, I was watching a third recorded show and was 30 second skipping at about the 24 minute mark when it reset on me... after it came back up I had to reset my OTA settings to get the OTA channels to come back up (was getting searching for signal 771 garbage)

Damn Elvis ghost!


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

First issue here tonight.

Started watching ER, the recording was about 40 mins in. At about 5 minutes from the beginning the screen went 'nuts' and started flashing a frozen image across the top half of the screen (this happened during a slip through the first commercial set). I waited to reset (it wouldn't initially respond to any input from the panel or the remote) until after 11pm so as to not 'disturb' any recording going on in the background.
When I came back to the unit (45 mins or so later)the screen was still frozen, but I could get into the guide, an attempt to change the channel 'froze' the machine again. So I called it a wash and did a RBR.

The second tuner was active and recording shark as well, I'm attempting to watch that now.

EDIT: The shark recording lasted 42 minutes into the program. recordings dead there


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

hasan said:


> If I had the spontaneous reboot problem, I would roll back to the prior release. I've seen one new bug (3 instances of pixellating video/audio at the end of recordings), that I'm willing to live with so I can further explore 0x115...but if I had the auto-reboot issue, I'd roll back immediately...that one is a killer.


Hasan, I agree. This pre-release testing is great, but not at the expense of enjoyably using the machine. I really feel for those who had bad problems with 10b and are now having the same or different ones on 115. Time to consider a replacement? Hard to know, but I'd sure be thinking about it. Be sure to get that warrenty coverage.

I was happy with 10b and am so far seeing less problems with 115.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

richlife said:


> Hasan, I agree. This pre-release testing is great, but not at the expense of enjoyably using the machine. I really feel for those who had bad problems with 10b and are now having the same or different ones on 115. Time to consider a replacement? Hard to know, but I'd sure be thinking about it. Be sure to get that warrenty coverage.
> 
> I was happy with 10b and am so far seeing less problems with 115.


On my particular box, I've had few and only minor problems. At this point I'm convinced (for my box) that any problems I see are software, so I'm sure with the new appearance of the spontaneous reboot problem, we'll see that addressed with another update, either this one modified or new national release.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh well...outta town for "Elvis" and missed out...but from reading everything...I think I have no problems waiting....besides....10B still working OK here anyway.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I think you're just fine, having missed 0x115, especially since you already have OTA in the prior version, and we can expect something post 115 that will fix the spontaneous reboot issues (which I don't have).


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

It feels kind of silly, sitting here, lurking. But, everything was pretty mellow even before 10b -- and since, including 115. No complaints to add.

I get to spend some time in a local home theatre forum correcting folks who seem to have "misperceptions" about whether or not D* will ever have more than a handful of HD channels. Oh yeah, and reports that the entire dbstalk forum membership is ready to leave D* for Dish! :nono:


----------



## ExUltimateTV (Oct 6, 2006)

Reboots while Skiping and Replaying are too numerous, so I rolled back. I hope they don't roll Elvis out officially - it's worse than most of the previous releases.

I wonder how big D*'s QE department is. My guess is that it's about the size of the DBSTalk.com's membership. How else could software that crashes when a popular function (Skip) is used on MPEG-4 channels get out the door (don't answer that - it's rhetorical).


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

ExUltimateTV said:


> Reboots while Skiping and Replaying are too numerous, so I rolled back. I hope they don't roll Elvis out officially - it's worse than most of the previous releases.
> 
> I wonder how big D*'s QE department is. My guess is that it's about the size of the DBSTalk.com's membership. How else could software that crashes when a popular function (Skip) is used on MPEG-4 channels get out the door (don't answer that - it's rhetorical).


You asked, I answer. Maybe it was released because 8 out of 10 times it worked and they only tested it 5 times (or even 8). Seems fair enough to me. In most test facilities, I doubt a function is tested more than 2 or 3 times before being determined ready for release. And we won't even talk about the various configuration options.

When I replaced one cable connector and found 10 additional OTA channels, it's clear (to me) that even small variances can affect results. Good luck running with the cheapest cabling you can buy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richlife said:


> When I replaced one cable connector and found 10 additional OTA channels, it's clear (to me) that even small variances can affect results. Good luck running with the cheapest cabling you can buy.


That's what I've been saying for quite some time. A number of months ago, I had a similar experience with just one connector end that also corrected a few short-term issues. Since then - not one problem, not even going through the various firmware updates to date.

There are alot of "moving parts" (not literally) involved in getting a clean signal and having the HR20 work as designed. All sorts of little and big variances can effect different results. In addition, the firmware itself clearly still has some hiccups inside, which also can effect different people different ways.

There tends to be a demand for simple answers or try and blame one thing, neither of which is appropriate. If most folks took a step back and thought through just what the HR20 does, you could make a case that its a wonder the darn thing works at all. MPEG4, eSata drive expansion, trick buttons, various resolution changes and cable hookups.... :eek2:


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

The hardware's not that complicated. The software shouldn't be that complicated. It's not as if all of this technology fell from the sky in mid 2006. All of the functionality in the box has been implemented by the industry before and probably independently in open source at least once. (There would be multiple high-performance open source implementations right now if there were any reasonable way to build a platform that can deal with encrypted streams and of course with satellites.) It's more than integration problems. The underlying software is broken. It amazes me. How can you sell (lease) a DVR that doesn't at least reliably "R"?

Products like the HR-20 and R-15 will do serious damage to D* as a company and in the long run will destroy it. No digital TV service provider can survive without a reliable DVR product line. At the least, D* should have hung with TiVo for another year or two. Better a working product and a less favorable deal than a truly broken product. Once you've lost customers it's extremely difficult to get them back.

I'm not sure everyone understands how disgusted it makes SOs when the TV appliance fails to record _Desperate Housewives_ just _once_, or even if it puts 20 seconds of clicks in the audio. "I could have just used the VCR." (And it's more reliable.) It's simpler for someone who just wants to watch TV to say "it doesn't work" than it is to listen to arguments about how it'll get better. I spent 3 hours last night getting the HR-20 to "upgrade" to 115, and a reformat (and complete reprogramming of course) of the always-locking-up, dog-slow R-15 is next on the agenda. That really impresses the girlfriend.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HardCoder said:


> No digital TV service provider can survive without a reliable DVR product line. At the least, D* should have hung with TiVo for another year or two. Better a working product and a less favorable deal than a truly broken product. Once you've lost customers it's extremely difficult to get them back.


DishNetwork seemed to survive when their first versions where nothing to write home about...and where plagued with significant issues.

Comcast seems to be surviving with still the same DVR offering, that has plenty of issues.

Last time I checked... the TiVo contract is still good till 2011


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HardCoder said:


> The hardware's not that complicated.


Uh....yes, actually it is. True, its based on existing hardware components, but handling the signals and software inside is not "simple".



> The software shouldn't be that complicated. It's not as if all of this technology fell from the sky in mid 2006.


Uh...yes, actually it is. While the basic concepts and software framework is not new (ala Tivo), the overall code and MPEG4 handlers, integrated scheduling requirements, and other elements had to be developed (almost) from scratch in 2006.


> All of the functionality in the box has been implemented by the industry before and probably independently in open source at least once.


True. But not in their present format, including MPEG4 technology.


> The underlying software is broken. It amazes me. How can you sell (lease) a DVR that doesn't at least reliably "R"?


Your expectations are certainly realistic, but the software is working fine for some people and having problems for others. I wouldn't call it broken so much as "new and evolving".


> Products like the HR-20 and R-15 will do serious damage to D* as a company and in the long run will destroy it.


It certainly will be long-term harmful if it's not addressed to stabilize the overall HD DVR customer base within perhaps another 90 days or so. Destroy it - hardly. Everyone...we early adopters, new customers, DirecTV themselves all want the same thing - everyone enjoying the HR20.

But some folks need a reality check. This is *new* hardware with *new* technology that's been out 120 days or so. The Tivo box certainly had its issues at the same "age", and we all need to get a grip to give this a bit more time. If most folks are still seeing red in another couple of months, then look for the bandwagon of negativity to be overflowing by that time. I suspect DirecTV realizes this and is doing everything they can to address it. If not, they'll pay the price.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DishNetwork seemed to survive when their first versions where nothing to write home about...and where plagued with significant issues.


...which BTW have not totally gone away either after over a much longer time period...


> Comcast seems to be surviving with still the same DVR offering, that has plenty of issues.


My local Yahoo board has over 1000 posts in one thread complaining about their HD box and DDVR with HDMI and other issues - its been out in this area over 6 months.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Uh...yes, actually it is. While the basic concepts and software framework is not new (ala Tivo), the overall code and MPEG4 handlers, integrated scheduling requirements, and other elements had to be developed (almost) from scratch in 2006.
> 
> True. But not in their present format, including MPEG4 technology.


MPEG-4 is not in the least new or mysterious. Even the name "MPEG-4" is 9, yes, 9 years old. The structure of MPEG-4 codecs is quite similar to MPEG-2, and there has never been any particular difficulty in the hobbyist community (DivX ;-), Xvid, whatever) working with MPEG-4 during all these years. So if anything fundamental about playing MPEG-4 streams on D* DVRs has been developed from scratch, that's due to someone's stupidity and/or lack of foresight, not the novelty of the technology.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ... But some folks need a reality check. This is *new* hardware with *new* technology that's been out 120 days or so. The Tivo box certainly had its issues at the same "age", and we all need to get a grip to give this a bit more time. If most folks are still seeing red in another couple of months, then look for the bandwagon of negativity to be overflowing by that time. I suspect DirecTV realizes this and is doing everything they can to address it. If not, they'll pay the price.


Seems to me that the Feds gave the industry 10 years to upgrade all system to Digital and the road to HDTV started. Then a few years later someone (TIVO?) finally figured out how to add a hard drive to a receiver and record that low res video and stereo sound. Add some time and upgrades and suddenly the time is near and the HD demand finally took hold and these sat tv and cable companies saw a worthwhile market and started developing HD receivers and DVRs. About a year ago I was complaining to D* about the lack of widescreen, DD offerings in PPV. The response was basically "We have some." And in 2006 all this came together and fell into that 120 days hdtvfan0001 talks about.

When there's no demand, products aren't produced for a phantom market. By the time the demand surges, everyone including D* is behind the 8-ball. And here we sit -- so the best thing is to do the best we can and cut 'em some slack. But that's been said before and still doesn't hold water with many.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HardCoder said:


> MPEG-4 is not in the least new or mysterious.


That's a pretty naive view - only now are most of the sat and cable boxes beginning to adopt and deploy MPEG4 mainstream (D*TV, Dish, Comcast, etc.). Have a technology available and successfully deploying it to the mass market are 2 totally different things (not to mention the infrastructure to properly support it).


richlife said:


> Add some time and upgrades and suddenly the time is near and the HD demand finally took hold and these sat tv and cable companies saw a worthwhile market and started developing HD receivers and DVRs. About a year ago I was complaining to D* about the lack of widescreen, DD offerings in PPV. The response was basically "We have some." And in 2006 all this came together and fell into that 120 days hdtvfan0001 talks about. When there's no demand, products aren't produced for a phantom market. By the time the demand surges, everyone including D* is behind the 8-ball. And here we sit -- so the best thing is to do the best we can and *cut 'em some slack*. But that's been said before and still doesn't hold water with many.


Well said. But as you pointed out, there always those who *don't* have it soon enough, its not cheap *enough*, or its not *exactly* how they want it. Someone else earlier posted that you can't make everyone happy, and any national service from anyone always deals with that paradigm. My guess is another 120 days, everyone will be debating over dual buffers, larger hard drives, a new GUI, and other new "features", but not dealing with the infancy idiosyncrasies of a new device.

Many of us went through all of this same stuff with the H10-250 as well - frustration, bugs, firmware updates and more updates, and complaints up the yazoo for months and months and months...and now, some now refer to that older Tivobox as the "gold standard". Hardly. How soon people forget...what got them to the point of having a stable and productive device.

Many of us already really enjoy the HR20, and we're all sincerely rooting for the remaining folks who still have "issues" to join in ASAP. On that point, we're all on the same page.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My guess is another 120 days, everyone will be debating over dual buffers, larger hard drives, a new GUI, and other new "features", but not dealing with the infancy idiosyncrasies of a new device.


Right, $700 and 7 months later. That's a pretty good deal for DirecTV.

I was DirecTV/USSB account number 700 thousand-something. The number of problems I had with my $700 1st-gen Sony receiver: zero. Total. In over 5 years. That's infancy for you. The MPEG-2 working group was formed only 6 years before DirecTV came online, and lossy digital codecs really _were_ a new technology at the time.

Fundamentally, DirecTV's DVR products are crap, and embarrassingly so when you compare them to their original and revolutionary DBS systems. The only things prompting people to buy them are customer loyalty to DirecTV (me), dislike of other alternatives (my loathing of Comcast), and the fact that, by pure luck (from DirecTV's perspective), none of the other cable and DBS DVRs work well either.



> Many of us went through all of this same stuff with the H10-250 as well - frustration, bugs, firmware updates and more updates, and complaints up the yazoo for months and months and months...and now, some now refer to that older Tivobox as the "gold standard". Hardly. How soon people forget...what got them to the point of having a stable and productive device.


The primary reason the DirecTiVo was unstable was DirecTV's reluctance to partner with TiVo. The TiVo HD product was essentially DOA. It took longer to "D" than expected, because DirecTV's HD DVR's release was delayed, so customers were left with a lame duck product, waiting for an even lamer product.

Finally, customers don't "soon forget." One bad experience will drive away a customer who has had nothing but good experiences for years. Consumers don't balance good and bad evenly. Arguing that they should "get some perspective" only drives them away sooner. We don't want excuses; we want something that fulfills expectations.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

HardCoder said:


> Fundamentally, DirecTV's DVR products are crap, and embarrassingly so when you compare them to their original and revolutionary DBS systems.
> 
> The only things prompting people to buy them are customer loyalty to DirecTV (me), dislike of other alternatives (my loathing of Comcast),...


Yes. Out of my first generation boxes from Samsung (HD) and Tivo (SD) not once did I have any of these issues, BSOD issues. The Samsung even had DVI and it's litany of issues. Other than for it now not working properly with HDMI sets (3 years after introduction) it worked just dandy for years.

Infancy? You don't send a noob to do a senior person's job. You don't bank on infancy to save your MPEG2, less than 20 HD channel hide if you want to be and STAY the biggest satellite provider in the country. You bring out a tested, tried, and true HD-DVR that works. The HR20 (now 4 months old) is a noob in a senior person's role. I'd bet that D* has a staff of less than 10 working on the box and less than 50 alpha/beta/gamma testers. That is until they found DBS talk...

Other than the HDMI issues - that all MFG's have for any component - what are the primary issues with HD-DVRs from the cable companies? Recording issues? Rebooting issues? Black Screen issues?

The only thing that kept me with DTV for this box and my service was the RF remote. IF the cable companies come out with an RF remote for their box (FIOS/Verizon you listening) they will be my next choice for a service provider. I sure will research their boxes before I sign up though.

Wonder if there is a forum that is dedicated to the FIOS product line? Wonder if it's as popular as ours?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HardCoder said:


> Right, $700 and 7 months later.
> 
> Fundamentally, DirecTV's DVR products are crap, and embarrassingly so when you compare them to their original and revolutionary DBS systems.


There are dozens of threads on various boards blasting the old Tivoboxes on various boards.

There are dozens of threads on various boards blasting the latest Dish DVR.

There are dozens of threads on various boards blasting the latest Comcrap DVR.

Welcome to the real world. The latest technology almost never works perfectly day one, or month three, and often for much longer. For those still claiming this is simple stuff, and drinking their tea while humming "the good old days"...guess what...they may have been old, but they weren't that great. My H10-250 and that of many other folks I know were constant reminders of failed electronics and we were all thankful to get rid of those boat anchors. There's plenty of threads echoing that sentiment too.

As far as FIOS...there are also threads littering the Web talking about 2 basic issues on that "wonderful" technology...it doesn't reliably work and it won't be available to most folks in this decade. Whoopee. :lol:

Just to ruffle your feathers one more time - my 2 HR20s work just fine, as do those for thousands of others - there are also hundreds and hundreds of posts to that effect. Perhaps you might want to seriously consider switching to one of those great aforementioned alternative services...since the D*TV box is "crap" (in your words). That'll save you the time to have to even think about it or discuss it anymore.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Welcome to the real world. The latest technology almost never works perfectly day one, or month three, and often for much longer. For those still claiming this is simple stuff, and drinking their tea while humming "the good old days"...guess what...they may have been old, but they weren't that great.


I don't know what post you are replying to here, but it isn't mine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With the new 0x119 release candidate.
0x115 discussions are now closed.


----------

